# Acb...



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

For anyone that knows a lot about ACB, I need some help...I want to know how *Tyrone Ellis* is doing for *Casademont Girona*...I went to their site, and clicked on stats, but they don't work for Girona...

Thanks
Hollis


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Here you have

34 games

30.2 mpg

12.2 ppg

32% 3P%

50% 2 pt FG%

79% FT%

1.5 apg

1.3 rpg


He hasn't played as good as he was expected. He entered the ACB Dunk Contest and finished 3rd although I think he should have won  He is a very nice guy  

Some videos of him:

Jumping above the rim  

http://www.acb.com/acb2/A08/A08-09.jsp?id=6933#

Tyrone dunking (alley hoops)

http://www.acb.com/acb2/D01/D01-01.jsp?id_coleccion=11&id_video=177

Tyrone steals the ball and dunks 

http://www.acb.com/acb2/D01/D01-01.jsp?id_coleccion=21&id_video=261

Tyrone's 360 at the dunk contest

http://www.acb.com/acb2/D01/D01-01.jsp?id_coleccion=26&id_video=295

He will probably not continue next year in Girona. I hope he stays in Spain (I would love to have him in my team  )


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Wow thanks for all the info! Do you have any idea where he'll play next year? I've followed him since he was in college...that guy is hilarious.

Do you know him personally?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Wow thanks for all the info! Do you have any idea where he'll play next year? I've followed him since he was in college...that guy is hilarious.
> 
> Do you know him personally?


No, I don't know him personally, but he starred a TV documentary about the ACB all-star weekend with all the players, and he was hilarious  

I dunno where he will go, I hope he stays in Spain but he may play in another european league. I will tell you in the summer...

 

P.S: have you seen the videos?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Oh OK, thanks

And yes, great videos!

Also...you mentioned he hasn't played as well as expected...how well was he expected to play???


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

He has been a streaky player, combining great with awful games. 
He hasn't been a leader for Girona, with a first-shoot mentality.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>josegr</b>!
> He has been a streaky player, combining great with awful games.
> He hasn't been a leader for Girona, with a first-shoot mentality.


Has he played mostly SG? Or PG? Also do you guys think he'll ever play in the NBA?


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

He always played SG in Girona.
At the moment I think he has no future in the NBA. He must develope his PG skills, because he's too short for the SG position in the Big League.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>josegr</b>!
> He always played SG in Girona.
> At the moment I think he has no future in the NBA. He must develope his PG skills, because he's too short for the SG position in the Big League.


Really? He was like 6'4 in college, and I thought he was like 6'5 now....


----------



## josegr (Jun 12, 2003)

Maybe he's tall enough for the SG NBA standard (I think between 6-3 or 6-4) but his thin frame (about 185 punds) only give Tyrone chances to play PG or maybe a combo guard.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>josegr</b>!
> Maybe he's tall enough for the SG NBA standard (I think between 6-3 or 6-4) but his thin frame (about 185 punds) only give Tyrone chances to play PG or maybe a combo guard.


Yeah you're right, forgot about that....

Anyway, keep me posted on where he'll play next year please! Thanks guys!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Bump. Any new news on him? I looked at Girona's site and he's not listed...


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Bump. Any new news on him? I looked at Girona's site and he's not listed...


Ellis will play in Germany next season, with the Frankfurt Opel Skyliners.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks!!


----------

